# Ποιος θα πει ότι οι γιορτές δεν είναι (και) περίοδος έντονου άγχους;



## EleniD (Jan 8, 2015)

Ο life coach Υπάτιος Βαρελάς προτείνει την τεχνική για να απαλλαγούμε από τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που μας κρατούν παγιδευμένους. Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη αλλά ομολογώ πως μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή!

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/01/07/απελευθερώσου-από-τα-αρνητικά-συναισ/


----------

